# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  [humour Geek] iPhone5, Apple a beaucoup investit dans le Hard

## Mik ArBer

Voici du X pour augmenter la popularit : )




*Mik*
blog : http://miksblog.capcaval.org
twitter : https://twitter.com/#!/MikArber
open-source : http://capcaval.org/
photo : http://www.flickr.com/photos/mik_arber/

----------


## Jipt

Voui, enfin, avec une magnifique faute d'orthographe en plein milieu a le fait pas trop, quoi...  investit

----------


## hariman

Bonne inspiration !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mik ArBer

> Voui, enfin, avec une magnifique faute d'orthographe en plein milieu a le fait pas trop, quoi...  investit


Mea Culpa
Merci  Jipt d'avoir relev cette faute de grammaire inexcusable. Je vous prie de recevoir mes plus plates excuses pour la gne occasionne. Veuillez trouver ci-dessous une version corrige.
Humoristiquement votre.

----------


## Jipt

Bien jou.

Allez, encore un effort : une espace avant et aprs l'esperluette, augmenter un chouchouille l'interlignage (que sinon le point du  i  de la seconde ligne se noie dans la premire), et supprimer un  ET  en doublon dans le texte de la nana ( moins que a soit voulu ?)

Et si je veux vraiment pinailler, je rajouterai que l'esperluette ne s'utilise que dans les dnominations commerciales (_St Dupont & Dupond, Entreprise Durand & fils_, tu vois le genre ?) et qu'on ne met pas de point sur le  I  majuscule (chelou, d'ailleurs, cette police avec son  N  qu'on dirait qu'il est  l'envers).

Bonne journe,

----------


## Mik ArBer

> Bien jou.
> 
> Allez, encore un effort : une espace avant et aprs l'esperluette, augmenter un chouchouille l'interlignage (que sinon le point du  i  de la seconde ligne se noie dans la premire), et supprimer un  ET  en doublon dans le texte de la nana ( moins que a soit voulu ?)
> 
> Et si je veux vraiment pinailler, je rajouterai que l'esperluette ne s'utilise que dans les dnominations commerciales (_St Dupont & Dupond, Entreprise Durand & fils_, tu vois le genre ?) et qu'on ne met pas de point sur le  I  majuscule (chelou, d'ailleurs, cette police avec son  N  qu'on dirait qu'il est  l'envers).
> 
> Bonne journe,



Encore merci  Jipt pour tes observations,

par contre je souhaite que tu as tout vu car je suis quand mme  ma 3me version et j'espre la dernire.
La plupart des remarques sont pertinentes et j'ai corrig en consquence. Pour le "&", je l'utilise trs souvent via l'algbre de Boole avec le sens "ET", mais cette utilisation est trop spcifique pour tre comprise par le plus grand nombre.

Je n'ai pas retenu le I majuscule car j'ai repris, tel que, la typographie choisie par Apple(voir http://apple.com/iphone/). Idem pour pour la police je ne vois pas laquelle contient un N  l'envers. La plus "chelou" est peut-tre la fonte de type manuscrite. Je pense raliser, ds que je trouve un peu de temps, mon propre type de caractre manuscrit.

Pour finir, tes connaissances de la langue Franaise contrastent bien  celles de mes lacunes. Grce  ton dernier message, j'ai appris un nouveau mot "esperluette" et que le mot espace est au fminin pour un caractre d'impression. Merci de partager tes connaissances.

Cordialement,

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

j'avoue humblement que la typographie et tout ce qui s'y rapproche me passionne fort fort fort  :;): 




> par contre je souhaite que tu as tout vu car je suis quand mme  ma 3me version et j'espre la dernire.


  ::mrgreen:: 
Y a des traces noires qui trainent (gomme ?) : en haut  droite de  dommage , en bas  gauche de la fesse du mec.




> Je n'ai pas retenu le I majuscule car j'ai repris, tel que, la typographie choisie par Apple(voir http://apple.com/iphone/).


Ma foi, tu n'es pas oblig de les suivre... C'est vrai que les graphistes sortent de + en + des rails, ces derniers temps, je trouve :
entre les iMachins et les iTrucs, Gutenberg doit se retourner dans sa tombe ; Et On Voit Aussi Ce Genre De Dbilit, Issu De La Typographie Anglo-Saxonne, Franchement Moche Chez Nous Tu Ne Trouves Pas ?
Bon, pour les I, si j'avais d faire, j'aurais rajout des points blancs avec 'Toshop (ou ce que tu utilises) sur ces points noirs incongrus.
Mais je n'oblige personne.




> Idem pour pour la police je ne vois pas laquelle contient un N  l'envers.


Dans les dialogues. Pour moi, un  N  majuscule a deux jambes verticales et un trait oblique allant de en haut  gauche  en bas  droite ; regarde bien les dialogues, tes N's font l'inverse,  ::aie:: 




> Je pense raliser, ds que je trouve un peu de temps, mon propre type de caractre manuscrit.


Bon courage...

Bonne journe et, j'oubliais, ton truc m'a bien faire rire, c'est sympatoche  ::mouarf:: 

PS : il existe de trs bons bouquins faciles (je pense au  Manuel de typographie lmentaire  du regrett Yves Perrousseaux, pas cher et qui m'a mis le pied  l'trier).

----------


## pcaboche

Pas mal !  ::ccool::

----------


## Mik ArBer

> C'est vrai que les graphistes sortent de + en + des rails, ces derniers temps, je trouve :
> entre les iMachins et les iTrucs, Gutenberg doit se retourner dans sa tombe ; Et On Voit Aussi Ce Genre De Dbilit, Issu De La Typographie Anglo-Saxonne, Franchement Moche Chez Nous Tu Ne Trouves Pas ?


Mme si je comprends ton point de vue, je pense que le but des graphistes est srement de raliser une identit forte et pour cela il casse simplement les codes typographiques. Cela rend le logo plus visible et plus reconnaissable, c'est une sorte de provocation pour tre vue. Pour ce qui est de l'influence Anglo-Saxonne, il aurait fallu que la France soit la premire dans le monde des hautes technologies, pour influencer les autres et non les suivre. Les termes ainsi que la topographie,  la mode Franaise, auraient t utilis.

Merci pour la rfrence du livre, j'essaierai de le lire.

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> Mme si je comprends ton point de vue, je pense que le but des graphistes est srement de raliser une identit forte et pour cela il casse simplement les codes typographiques. Cela rend le logo plus visible et plus reconnaissable, c'est une sorte de provocation pour tre vue. (...)


Ah ouais, c'est comme ces marques qui mettent le E  l'envers (ouvertures  gauche), ou le S qui se met  ressembler  un Z...
Pour faire un genre... 
Connards de graphistes sans imagination...
Dj que tout fout le camp et que les minots savent de - en - lire et crire, a ne va pas s'arranger si certains brouillent les pistes.

Car au final, les lettres sont le support du message : si on brouille les lettres on brouille le message, ce qui est contraire au but recherch,  ::lol::  (c'est comme tes N inverss : a me heurte visuellement, un peu comme des cahots sur la route, quand mes yeux parcourent tes textes et que mon cerveau dcode en tche de fond).

Bon, c'tait le coup de gueule du lundi matin  ::P:

----------

